

Things Your Commencement Speaker Won't Tell You - mgh2
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304811304577366332400453796.html

======
paulhauggis
I don't agree with #10:

"Being great involves luck and other circumstances beyond your control"

If you keep telling yourself this, you will never be great. I've heard this
said about success and the people that think this always seem to have these
types of excuses.

~~~
NTH
But I think there is something to be said for "The less you think about being
great, the more likely it is to happen." If you're more focused on "am I
great?" than the task at hand, it'll just be a distraction.

